# Linda Parelli helmeted, after decades!



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Why does it really matter though? I mean, I never wear a helmet. But now I am wearing one. NO real reason, but I just do now. Maybe that's her case?


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

It matters because she's a professional/earns $ telling people how to be safe with/ride horses, moreover, she has a cultic following (those people will emulate her & will now all ride helmeted, as well.) 

Because she's a professional, inquiring minds want to know what decided her to change her mind on helmets, rather than wonder why some backyard horse owner decided to don a helmet. Also, with her devotees who emulate rather than think for themselves, it's interesting to me to see how this decision will affect them to likewise do an about-face. It's interesting, too, because LP knows that what she does will be copied, so she undoubtedly bears this in mind when changing a major part of her practice, which category donning a helmet falls under (slews of threads on PNH helmet issue).

Your saying that you now wear a helmet "for no real reason" isn't true: there's a reason(s), although you may not be in touch with it/them.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Could be as simple as a marketing issue? Possibly a endorsement by a certain company? In other words, money motivated. 
Lets be honest, that's the main goal, to make money. Just a thought....,
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have to laugh at this...
I do not follow Parelli, flipping through channels on a rainy morning I came across a Parelli show of sorts. The short minute I watched, an assistant was working one of Lindas horses and the horse attepted to kick the girl. They both giggled and Linda comments how the horse is just feeling good.

Maybe she realized her methods don't work as well as she thought and the helmet might be handy...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Wonder when the new Parelli-endorsed, ridiculously expensive helmet goes on the market....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep, exactly what I was thinking, must be a new Parelli helmet to flog.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I have to laugh at this...
> I do not follow Parelli, flipping through channels on a rainy morning I came across a Parelli show of sorts. The short minute I watched, an assistant was working one of Lindas horses and the horse attepted to kick the girl. They both giggled and Linda comments how the horse is just feeling good.
> 
> Maybe she realized her methods don't work as well as she thought and the helmet might be handy...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


See now my horses operate under the assumption that if they kick me they're probably going to get their *** handed to them, feeling good or not.

I wonder why they never kick?


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

I've always worn a riding hat, you call them helmets? is that an American thing? I often ride bareback in and out from the field without one though, so I am inconsistent.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Northern said:


> I'm no longer involved with PNH, but do visit their sites, & lo & behold, the statement, "I don't believe a helmet will keep me safe!" has recently been replaced with latest videos of LP sporting one!
> 
> Inquiring minds wish to know, "Why?"! Is it mere fashion or has she thought better of the safety advantage?
> 
> Anyone "in the loop" who knows what caused the formerly most famous female helmetless rider to go helmeted?


I don't think they've ever been so set in their ways that they're unwilling to flip-flop for the sake of making more money by selling their stuff.

Maybe a marketing deal with the maker of the helmet? 

Or at least they'll start selling sparkly helmet covers with the Parelli logo all over it? Or decals so you can show the world what "Level" you and your horse are?

While I still think it's up to an individual (adult) to wear a helmet, I think some of the remarks the P's used to make about helmets indicating "lack of training" in the horse or "lack of confidence" in your own ability were _really_ irresponsible on their part. 

Anyone who pays ANY attention to the world of professional horse sports would know that accidents can happen to _any_ of us, no matter how highly-trained the horse is, no matter how many years you've been riding. 

They marketed themselves to very novice horse owners who may or may not have had _any_ previous experience or instruction about horse safety_,_ and people like that often don't know how much they _don't _know.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I would say its because its becoming increasingly 'correct' to encourage people to wear helmets, especially in the UK where they are increasing their stronghold - surely that was why she ventured into the dressage and English style


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

clairegillies said:


> I've always worn a riding hat, you call them helmets? is that an American thing? I often ride bareback in and out from the field without one though, so I am inconsistent.


Yes, they are called helmets here. A "hat" would be a decorative object worn on the head that provides no protection in the event of a fall. IE the Top Hats worn in upper levels of Dressage. 

I don't believe this thread is so much about whether one *should* wear a helmet so much as wondering why Linda all of a sudden has one on her head when the Parelli's have been quite vocal in the past about only riders with ill-trained horses needing to wear one and obviously the Parelli's would *never* have an ill-trained horse. :wink:

My guess is that they are either afraid that they are alienating a good chunk of folks that believe a helmet is essential while riding irregardless of how well trained the horse is OR they are profiting monetarily from the helmet either through sponsorship from the manufacturer or they are going to be selling Parelli-approved helmets.

Or maybe Linda smacked her head a few too many times and forgot she's supposed to be anti-helmet? :lol:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A safety officer told me that in some instances a helmet can be a detriment. The styrofoam padding creates a ridge that runs the circumference. Altho the foam will absorb energy during a sudden stop, (hard to explain) the head stops and the neck keeps going, compounded by the thickness of the foam. This could result in a broken neck when without a helmet it may not occur. Apparently work is going on to develope a closer fitting helmet with good shock absorbancy but we may need to wait for new materials.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> A safety officer told me that in some instances a helmet can be a detriment. The styrofoam padding creates a ridge that runs the circumference. Altho the foam will absorb energy during a sudden stop, (hard to explain) the head stops and the neck keeps going, compounded by the thickness of the foam. This could result in a broken neck when without a helmet it may not occur. Apparently work is going on to develope a closer fitting helmet with good shock absorbancy but we may need to wait for new materials.


While this may be true, I highly doubt it had any impact whatsoever on why Linda Parelli is now wearing a helmet especially since this type of information should only serve to further her previous claims of helmets being unnecessary.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Helmets are a way of playing the odds. I'm sure there are rare accidents where they increase risk, but all the studies I've seen indicate a reduction in serious injuries of around 50-80%. That is pretty good.

That doesn't mean everyone is an idiot if they don't use helmets. If your style of riding is 10 times safer than another style, then you are safer overall than someone riding the other style WITH a helmet.

There are lots of ways of reducing risk. Helmets, riding style, type of saddle, individual horses, lessons, how far you push your horse - all those affect overall risk.

I'm not an LP fan, but maybe she feels her overall risk has gone up. Or maybe, getting older, she decided she wasn't willing to accept the level of risk that once seemed OK. Or, maybe they ARE going to market a carrot-orange helmet...who knows?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Well I know over here in Aus at least, liability insurance for anything to do with horses is horrific & helmets are required to be covered...


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

bsms said:


> all the studies I've seen indicate a reduction in serious injuries of around 50-80%.


That's interesting since all the studies I've seen show most injuries happen to the upper extemities, followed by the lower, followed by the torso and then comes the head/neck (as a combined area, but you can separate them to reduce their %).

Most common injury is to soft tissue. The most common serious injury is a broken bone.

The studies you're looking at are likely a reduction to serious "head" injury.

In (let's see...1968...2013) 45 years of riding and working with, well, a LOT of horses :lol: (I'd never remember every horse I've ridden), I've hit the ground (gates and other objectss) more times than I care to think about but never (knock on wood) hit my head on anything...yet... although I've had a couple of shoulder injuries, cracked ribs, sprains, etc... Know of far more cases of broken bones and soft tissue injuries beyond remembering. Have a cousin who was launched into a tree when the horse went down while running. Broke her shoulder and give soft tissue injuries to her face (shoving her braces into her lips). She wasn't wearing a helmet (none of us did back then....it was a working farm), but it wouldn't wouldn't have made a difference if she had been. In fact I've only known (personally) to people who suffered serious head/neck injuries. One (who was not wearing a helmet) was hospitalized with a serious concussion, but luckily she survived it. The other was wearing a helmet, but a broken neck killed her (her head was ok though).

I agree it is pretty much playing the odds, but it doesn't provide any protection for the majority of injuries that are sustained. Even so would never discourage anyone from wearing one and would encourage them to. I make my grandchildren wear a helmet when they ride and I encourage my children and girlfriend to, but only because it makes me feel better (which they feel gives them license to lecture me for not wearing one :lol:.....especially my girlfriend). However, even when they don't wear a helmet I'm more worry about neck and back than I am their head.

Of course they make padded vests and even neck protection too now days. That would reduce the risk to mainly the extremeties which still make up over half of the injuries reported.

Riding horses is dangerous. As a % more people are injured each year from horses than from motorcycles or cars (you ladies make up the largest number, but what do you expect with more women riding now). With or without helmets we ride at our own risk and take our chances or we give up riding and find something else to do.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Delfina said:


> ...I don't believe this thread is so much about whether one *should* wear a helmet so much as wondering why Linda all of a sudden has one on her head when the Parelli's have been quite vocal in the past about only riders with ill-trained horses needing to wear one and obviously the Parelli's would *never* have an ill-trained horse. :wink::lol:


Correct: the Parellis have, from their start 20+ years ago, stated "It's not what's ON your head, it's what's IN it!" (Pat), & Linda explained further by saying that getting the horse safe to ride is paramount (true), & that she doesn't believe helmets'll keep her safe. Even after she got a helmetless concussion when her horse Remmer stumbled, she didn't start wearing a helmet, for years afterward, so it's been a hard-core belief till recently.

Pat himself will likely continue to ride helmetless, so LP's wearing one doesn't make it official PNH turn-around, to be sure; nevertheless, it might be edifying to hear why she changed.

Any PNH students who've heard LP give a reason(s)?

Thanks to all contributors!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't think I've actually hit my head once *since* taking up wearing a helmet ;-) Tho when I worked for a trail co I used to wear a helmet with any new horses I didn't know... & glad I did, when I had to get off on the trail one day & the mob kept going - the strange horse I was riding freaked at being alone, reared over me & came down on my head! No damage but he tried the same with a workmate who knew better about everything(no, you don't have to wait for me, of course I'll be fine alone with him, no helmets are uncool...) & minutes later the loose horse came galloping through the group, we went back to find the rider... with half his scalp & his forehead down over his eyes! Boy I was peeved at that guy for ruining a great ride!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> A safety officer told me that in some instances a helmet can be a detriment. The styrofoam padding creates a ridge that runs the circumference. Altho the foam will absorb energy during a sudden stop, (hard to explain) the head stops and the neck keeps going, compounded by the thickness of the foam. This could result in a broken neck when without a helmet it may not occur. Apparently work is going on to develope a closer fitting helmet with good shock absorbancy but we may need to wait for new materials.


 
You're still safer wearing one than not.

If her fans start buying the expensive branded ones she will no doubt flog then I see this as a good thing. Less deaths from head injuries however suspect the heads themselves.


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

I've also been uspet recently by reports of road accidents involving horses. so a riding hat/helmet and high visibility wear is important.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Clava said:


> however suspect the heads themselves.


Ah but it could knock some sense into them without!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

LP sticks a helmet on her noggan...people buy helmets...jobs are created (probably in China though)...retailers sell more helmets...it's a good thing.

Actually, I think helmets are a good thing!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I agree with LP's statement about not wearing a helmet. If she starts endorsing one it is not going to change the fact that I do not and will never wear one except in the show ring. Her husband and no other male clinician that I know of wears a helmet most wear cowboy hats except those that ride english or jump.
many people will emulate her and it is an ideal marketing ploy.
I have found that those who wear helmets when they ride are adamant that everyone else should.
They may indeed see another war to increase their influence. Shalom


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Julie Goodnight wears a helmet...but then she's not a male clinician.
With the males...well, it's probably not the cowboy thing to do.

A helmet is a personal choice...just my opinion.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> I have found that those who wear helmets when they ride are adamant that everyone else should.


Not everyone. I wear a helmet when I ride as do my children (Turn 18, move out, pay your own bills and you can do whatever you want..) but I don't give a hoot if anyone else wears one. If anything, I cringe in fear when I find my trainer digging out and dusting off her helmet.... I know she's planning to pick a fight with my horse! :shock:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I haven't worn a helmet for ten years......although I haven't fallen off in ten years either.....I do however ensure my seven year old daughter wears one.

Oh gee....I'm like me Dad - 'do as I say, don't do as I do!'


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

There is a big push to encourage everyone to wear a helmet.
Those pictures of Linda Parrelli Jumping that horse without a helmet raises more than a few eyebrows.
I am very certain she has received more than a few reprimands from our community. 
I am fully aware some of us see wearing a helmet for what it is a personal choice. Others however are adamant that everyone should wear one.
I have been riding a horse along the road when a woman pulled over and admonished me for not wearing a helmet.
I laughed and rode on. She drove ahead of me and continued to warn me of the danger I was placing myself in. I crossed the road opened the gate to the pasture and rode away. Shalom


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^ Too bad you didn't warn her of the dangers of driving while being a busybody.
Good grief!


----------



## dknatura (Feb 25, 2013)

I think she is getting old, and sometimes when people do that, they start thinking about what all their deeds during life mounted up to, so obviously the woman is now getting a bit worried if she is going to get punished by some horse feeling like taking revenge for all its mates who had to suffer during the years :evil:
When I was a kid I used a helmet, but now I don't - but I also never ride a horse unless I am feeling very safe on its back. I know, horses are never 100% safe, but neither is driving a car, or a bike or passing the street in a city. So I just wear nothing... since I am living in DK where cowboy hats are not that fashioned :lol:. At any rate I think everyone should decide for themselves to wear one or not. But if I had any kids, I do think I would insist that they should use on, because I think for kids we have another responsibility and they are I guess also a bit more fragile than adults.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

"I don't believe a helmet will keep me safe!" well well I have never found myself in place to agree with Parelli but hey there is a first time for everything. I have to agree with this statment. A helmet will not keep you safe. just like a seat belt won't keep you from having a car wreck. a helmet is just like a seat belt it is only there to protect you if you have a wreck. it won't keep you off a horse you shouldn't be riding or keep you from jumping before you are ready to. The idea that a helmet will keep you safe can get people into real trouble. "its ok I had a helmet on" this is really bad logic. lets remember helmets don't keep you safe they only protect your head in the event you fall or are hit in the head. That is not safe that is protection. There is a big differents between safety and protection.

also I have to be honest I didn't read everyones post just the first page sorry everyone.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A helmet won't keep you safe, it just prevents a head injury should you happen to bang your head. So in other words, it prevents you from wearing depends and drinking out of a sippy cup after your fall & subsquent head injury.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I"m thinking that LP didn't say anything about her change-up to helmets, because no PNH student has posted her explanation, or even a rumor as to why, floating in PNH circle. Oh, well, it was worth a try. 

I always disagreed with Parelli's prior stance on helmets, so I'm glad that at least Linda seems to have smartened up! An easy way to decide about a helmet is to ask oneself if one'd feel ashamed to have to be taken care of by others for the rest of one's life (after one's helmetless fall rendering one paraplegic), when a helmet could've prevented that scenario.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Northern said:


> ...An easy way to decide about a helmet is to ask oneself if one'd feel ashamed to have to be taken care of by others for the rest of one's life (after one's helmetless fall rendering one paraplegic), when a helmet could've prevented that scenario.


Hmmm...the same could be said of anyone who jumps horses, which increases the risk of serious injury more than a helmet reduces it. In fact, the same could be said of anyone who rides horses. Every time you ride, you are taking a chance of serious injury, and for what? Fun? Pleasure? Your ego? How can anyone justify the danger of riding horses, which is greater than the danger of riding a motorcycle, knowing they might "_have to be taken care of by others for the rest of one's life_"?

As I type, my right hip is aching. It is sore because Mia dumped me on a rock. That was in Jan 2009, and my hip throbbed tonight as I walked across the kitchen to get my dinner from the microwave. That happens most nights still. How does ANYONE justify the danger of riding, when you can make it go away by not riding?

BTW - I had a pretty good ride on Mia this afternoon. She's been with the other horses all winter, so I worked on riding her a little way away & back, stretching the distance as she slowly relaxed a little. Also worked on riding one-handed, neck reining with a curb bit. Darn silly way for a 55 year old guy with a sore hip to spend part of his afternoon. What if Mia had slipped on the pavement? I could have broken my back, and might "_have to be taken care of by others for the rest of one's life_"...:?


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^^ "which is greater than the danger of riding a motorcycle."

BSMS...you have never seen me ride a motorcycle. Trust me, I am much safer on a horse. :?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

bsms said:


> riding horses, which is greater than the danger of riding a motorcycle,


:shock: Don't know how they work out the figures, but I'm with Dustbunny - much safer with four legs under me than 2 wheels! Seriously, I think it depends on *how* you ride... either beast - as to how risky it is. I wouldn't be putting my kids on a horse if I thought it was so *innately* dangerous, but there are many things I won't encourage them to do, at least until they're very competent. While they do wear helmets, I think that's just 'icing' compared to good, safe training for both horse & riders.

IMO a helmet is just one of those things that is easily worn, no hassle and potentially extremely valuable - for riding either beast - & so I tend to wear one these days. When I got to the paddock today & found I didn't have it with me, didn't stop me riding tho. There are those who won't ride without back protectors too. A friend who always wears one & lectures(d?) me about that recently fractured her back in a fall:-(. It's amazing how many people comment on how dangerous I'm being riding barefoot:?(me that is, they rarely notice my horse is bare too!). 

...Now it sounds like we also have to weigh up the apparent risk of a broken neck from a helmet v's head injuries:shock:. Would the person who talked of being ashamed be kicking themselves for wearing a helmet if it caused them to be a quadriplegic I wonder...


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

When my grandparents had cars they never wore seat-belts. But now they do. 
What was the reason why?
They knew that anything could happen and any given time with our without their seat-belt. They had people looking up to them, and they needed to start showing off a good example.

That is exactly Linda's case.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

LOL I suppose if we all wanted to be really safe, we'd stay off horses. Either that or wearing so much safety equipment we'd look like bull riders coming out of the chute. A lot of whatever we do can have an element of danger in the right situation. Sometimes just walking is dangerous!
I've worn a helmet for years. My husband finally got one after a close encounter with a Ponderosa Pine tree. But it is all personal choice. 
To my way of thinking, it is best to have your horse and yourself prepared. Make sure your ability and the horse's training match. Don't ride or handle a horse that you know you may not be able to control. Don't be too proud or stubborn to seek help. And stay away from knuckleheads on untrained horses (thinking trail riding here).


----------



## cavallo (Feb 11, 2012)

Well Had I not worn a skull cap I would probably be dead by now or worse in a wheelchair.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Dustbunny said:


> ^^^^ "which is greater than the danger of riding a motorcycle."
> 
> BSMS...you have never seen me ride a motorcycle. Trust me, I am much safer on a horse. :?


 You should see me on ice skates - well actually you are unlikely to see me on them - or roller skates
There are some things you can protect yourself against and some you cant and you cant avoid life altogether especially if its something you really love doing. I've never sat on a horse without a helmet since I fractured my skull when I was in my early 30's - and that was just a well trained horse tripping up. I've also never been near a horse without wearing reasonably sturdy boots after having all the skin scraped off my foot and several bones broken when one decided to jump on my - again a usually fairly sensible horse
Its pretty common to not wear helmets until something does happen to give you a wake up call


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I will never ride on a motorcycle. Seen too many accidents.
however I learned to ride bareback 46 years ago. 
I never wear tennis shoes, flip flops go barefoot or allow anyone else to do so around my horses. I cringe when I see pictures here and on other forums of people that do.
A helmet aint going on this head.
The grandparents mentioned above like most of us before mandatory seat belt laws never wore the things. Now everyone does because you will get stopped and pay a fine if you dont.
Linda Parrelli for what ever reason has worn one. I doubt that she does so because she is getting old I am 53 and age has nothing to do with worrying about injury. We might become a little more cautious but LP is not that old yet. 65 or older then I might buy that arguement. Shalom


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Northern said:


> An easy way to decide about a helmet is to ask oneself if one'd feel ashamed to have to be taken care of by others for the rest of one's life (after one's helmetless fall rendering one paraplegic), when a helmet could've prevented that scenario.


I am aware of the risks and I choose not to wear a helmet.
My family and husband are well aware of my wishes(pull the plug) if something were to happen to me to require constant care or life support. My worst fear is not death but rather dying slowly in a hospital.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Some people don't think to ask themselves if they'd regret waking up paraplegic because they wore no helmet, so it's a good question to ask. 

The topic is: why does LP now wear a helmet, but I'll add that gear is no longer a personal choice where the law comes in: UK law mandates helmets & body protectors, for _any_ riding, iirc, & US has helmets required in h/j, eventing, under-18 dressage competition, & body protectors in cc phase of eventing, & even Western classes haven't fully escaped helmet laws, though I don't know which class(es) require them.

I'm satisfied that no one's heard (or no one is sharing, if they have heard) why LP now wears a helmet, so I'm not going to contribute further to general helmet-or-no discussion here.

Thanks all, for contributing!


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

Northern said:


> I"m thinking that LP didn't say anything about her change-up to helmets, because no PNH student has posted her explanation, or even a rumor as to why, floating in PNH circle. Oh, well, it was worth a try.
> 
> I always disagreed with Parelli's prior stance on helmets, so I'm glad that at least Linda seems to have smartened up! An easy way to decide about a helmet is to ask oneself if one'd feel as (*after one's helmetless fall rendering one paraplegic*), when a helmet could've prevented hamed to have to be taken care of by others for the rest of one's life (that scenario.


I'm sorry and I don't want to start a fight but, I don't know what kind of Helmet you use when riding, but I have never seen a helmet that would protect your neck in a fall. If you fall off a horse and land on your head your helmet will keep your skull intacted but it would not protect your neck and you could still end up a paraplegic. Without a helmet the same fall could mean a fractured skull and maybe death. So really your "helmetless fall" could lead to being a paraplegic along with maybe death, and the same fall with a helmet you would live to be a paraplegic. So as far as I can tell having a helmet will save your life but can not protect you from a broken neck.

Now I am not saying that using a helmet is a bad idea, I think helmets can save your life and do make your "safer" then if you did not have one. They DO NOT make you safe, they do not protect your neck they do one thing protect your skull. As a person that does not wear a helmet I don't look down on people that wear helmets I do not think I am a better rider, or bravor or anything. I request that those that do wear helmets respect me the why I respect them. The reason I have enter into this is I do think that there are too many people that put too much trust in helmets. I want people to understand that helmets are only one way to be "safer" when riding. The brain should be use much more then helmets to keep us safe. Sorry, this is a soap box of mine if you all couldn't tell. I'll stop now sorry for the ranting I get a little carried away sometimes...


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Trying to not make this into a controversial topic either. I see both sides, without prejudice. I sometimes wear my helmet, I sometimes don't...depending on what we are doing and my comfort level for that day doing it. Maybe, for me it is a mental thing. Because when I look back, everytime I've fallen, my head never hit the ground, but my back and butt did. I have had a broken finger from holding the reins when I fell and plates and screws in my ankle from getting off of a horse. However, I was on a trail ride, a place I always wear a helmet, and I was riding my percheron through a canopy of low trees. My focus was on the ground, which was going downhill briefly and then going right back up hill. I was wondering if my horse would jump or simply walk.....well, I did not see the 8" diameter tree limb that hit me right above the brim of my helmet. My brim prevented me from seeing above, as I was looking down. The person behind me said I looked like a pez candy dispenser when my neck and body got knocked backwards. If I hadn't been wearing my helmet, I probably would have been knocked unconcious for sure or worse. I had whiplash for a few days afterward. With that being said, when I ride around the ranch or in the arena I usually never wear a helmet. We did mounted yoga in the arena bareback and I was even wearing flipflops.

I will also say, I work in the operating room. I have seen many horse accident injuries and motorcycle injuries...and they weren't head injuries....some had helmets, some didn't. There is no full protection from injury and the injury depends on what happens in the first place. It's one of the risks you take for the love of the sport. Even the jousters hurt themselves with full body armor.:?


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Just have to add that no one's _saying_ that helmets will protect from a broken neck or whatever else they _won't_ protect from!

Plus, brims? You could've had view of branch blocked by a Stetson, too.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

While the topic was why Linda Parelli decided to wear helmet all of a sudden, who knows, her choice, as it should be. Selfishly it did give me a chance to get my "digs in" on the Parelli"s otherwise I wouldn't have bothered. Again a _personal_ choice, and in my opinion, it should never be mandated. I feel the same with seat belts and motorcycle helmets.

I have no issues with laws protecting minors especially in the event a parent/guardian is incapable of helping making correct decisions or guide. But it amazes me that when your 18 years of age your old enough to sign up for the military and die for your country if called upon yet not capable of making the decision of to wear a seat belt, motorcycle helmet or of legal age to drink. 
I see a serious flaw in that thinking.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> While the topic was why Linda Parelli decided to wear helmet all of a sudden, who knows, her choice, as it should be. Selfishly it did give me a chance to get my "digs in" on the Parelli"s otherwise I wouldn't have bothered. Again a _personal_ choice, and in my opinion, it should never be mandated. I feel the same with seat belts and motorcycle helmets.
> 
> I have no issues with laws protecting minors especially in the event a parent/guardian is incapable of helping making correct decisions or guide. But it amazes me that when your 18 years of age your old enough to sign up for the military and die for your country if called upon yet not capable of making the decision of to wear a seat belt, motorcycle helmet or of legal age to drink.
> I see a serious flaw in that thinking.


I agree. AND....the military kids are wearing helmets! So at least their heads are protected.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Northern said:


> Just have to add that no one's _saying_ that helmets will protect from a broken neck or whatever else they _won't_ protect from!
> 
> Plus, brims? You could've had view of branch blocked by a Stetson, too.


You are right....I ususally wear a baseball cap if I don't have a helmet on...so I wouldn't have seen the limb then either. My helmet has one of those added extender brims, like a baseball cap. But it did keep me from getting knocked out I believe....but that's one of the risks riding a percheron in the tree limbs on a narrow trail.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Northern said:


> Plus, brims? You could've had view of branch blocked by a Stetson, too.


From wearing a cowboy hat on a regular basis I can honestly say I have yet to have anything whack me in the head/face that I couldn't see coming due to the brim of my hat, and I wear a big one 5"-6". It becomes like an appendage to your body and you learn to look and feel with it.



Oldhorselady said:


> I agree. AND....the military kids are wearing helmets! So at least their heads are protected.


Yes ma'am, and if I was in their situation I might consider a hat too!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> From wearing a cowboy hat on a regular basis I can honestly say I have yet to have anything whack me in the head/face that I couldn't see coming due to the brim of my hat, and I wear a big one 5"-6". It becomes like an appendage to your body and you learn to look and feel with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ma'am, and if I was in their situation I might consider a hat too!


Lol...actually, the helmet may be the cause of me almost getting killed!!!!.....If the helmet wasn't so damned heavy and awkward, causing the brim of my helmet to sink in front of my eyeballs, I wouldn't have had my vision so impared by it!


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

Northern said:


> Just have to add that no one's _saying_ that helmets will protect from a broken neck or whatever else they _won't_ protect from!
> 
> Plus, brims? You could've had view of branch blocked by a Stetson, too.


Sorry but, you did. How else do you become a paraplegic???


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Western classes in my lifetime will never require someone to wear a helmet and here in Texas and never ever in the cow events. aint going to happen.
I did try one on last year and it was uncomfortable. then again, I think all caps and anything that covers my head uncomfortable. Shalom


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> I will never ride on a motorcycle. Seen too many accidents.


I never will ride one either. My dad got in a wreck and he went literally flying for 100 yards and landed on pavement. And just a few months ago my grandma got in an accident and had to get stitches. Not my thing.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Ouch Oldhorselady! A friend of mine was riding (an ill trained horse with an ill fitting helmet which slipped forward over her eyes) & the horse bolted under a tree branch & she had her neck broken. Thankfully she did recover.



> Just have to add that no one's _saying_ that helmets will protect from a broken neck


someone did write something about the shame of being a paraplegic because they didn't wear a helmet...



COWCHICK77 said:


> From wearing a cowboy hat on a regular basis I can honestly say I have yet to have anything whack me in the head/face


Perhaps some of us are more accustomed/adapted than others:wink:, but I have to say there have been a few times when I've walked into something or not seen it coming because of a hat or helmet... the difference is it didn't hurt much with a helmet! Perhaps I should just ditch the Akubra in favour of the helmet:lol:


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

loosie said:


> Ouch Oldhorselady! A friend of mine was riding (an ill trained horse with an ill fitting helmet which slipped forward over her eyes) & the horse bolted under a tree branch & she had her neck broken.


It's funny looking back now....when I see that same limb, I always say I'm going to bring a saw next time. But seriously, that particular accident...the helmet I think saved me, but it wasn't a fall.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Parelli claims that you should not ride a horse unless it is safe enough to not warrent the use of a helmet, which I think is poppycock. Thats why they don't wear helmets. Because their horses are "safe" and helmets then become useless. If you need a helmet to ride a horse, that horse isn't safe. Parelli will teach you how to turn your mount into a safe horse so you'll never need that helmet!

Thats their way of thinking anyways. Total BS.

The fact that Linda is now wearing a helmet tells me they are searching for ways to make MORE money, and that Parelli helmet will cost a pretty penny.

Personally, I don't really care about helmets either or. I've worn them. I've not worn them. I know the safety of helmets and I know the risks of no helmets. I'm not going to say "yes" or "no". Its a personal choice and I leave it at that. I won't tell someone they are wrong for not wearing one or stupid for wearing one.

Its very interesting that such a plublic figure who was against helmets is suddenly wearing one though. I'm willing to bet its a marketing scam, like ALL their products are.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it an actual 'Parelli' helmet? Perhaps it is just a helmet? That would be rediculously obvious that they are just trying to make money by marketing their own helmet, when clearly they are NOT the 'helmet' experts. I can see them marketing things for horse training (even though it's not different than the other stuff), but helmets?????


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

loosie said:


> Perhaps some of us are more accustomed/adapted than others:wink:, but I have to say there have been a few times when I've walked into something or not seen it coming because of a hat or helmet... the difference is it didn't hurt much with a helmet! Perhaps I should just ditch the Akubra in favour of the helmet:lol:


Understandably, that's why I specified that I wear them on a regular basis, they become like an appendage, I move my head like I have one on even when I don't


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Oldhorselady said:


> marketing their own helmet, when clearly they are NOT the 'helmet' experts.


Why not?? They did it with saddles, when after examining their saddles(western at least, haven't seen the english), it's clear to me they're far from saddle experts. They even went on about hoof care a while back, despite THE answer leaving one of Linda's horses unsound, to my knowledge.

But Copperhead, I don't believe all their products are 'marketing scams'... I hark back to the days where Parelli was Linda-less and advocated little more than a rope halter, long lead, stick & a string...(stated he strived not to even need those (I wonder what happened to that goal:?) & openly said such like; 'these are the tools I like because... but don't buy them thinking they're necessary or will make you a horseman - they won't' ... albeit usually followed by a rush of starry eyed fans on the merchandise table! I didn't think of that as a 'scam' & had no problem with the man making as much money as his fans were willing to give... while this fan decided she could indeed see the value in a rope halter & longer ropes than average, so went to the sailing shop, bought yacht braid rope & made her own!:wink:


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

CowboyBob said:


> Sorry but, you did. How else do you become a paraplegic???


Courtney King Dye Injury - Bing Videos


Courtney says here that she can't walk by herself; that's close enough to paraplegic for me.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Courtney King Dye Injury - Bing Videos

Although 3 years after the accident, she's able to slowly shuffle, with a cane. (check out the extent of her disabilities resulting from not wearing a helmet, & her slow, laborious progress on this page.)


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Northern, Courtney King-Dye suffered a traumatic brain injury - which is very different from being a paraplegic.

My mother suffers terrible seizures and brain damage due to a (helmet-less) fall off of a horse, and will never be able to ride again. My best friend fell off her bike without a helmet (the first time she had never) and had three brain bleeds and can no longer jump or do anything more than trail riding (against doctor's orders). I will always wear a helmet. I think they would kill me if I didn't.

I'm not going to force helmets onto people, do whatever you want, but I do think you put yourself at greater risk.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I wouldn't rule out the possibility of paraplegia being caused by traumatic brain injury: there are 80 possible causes, according to one site, & one of them is simply, "trauma".

I'm not a medical expert, but if "trauma" can cause paraplegia, brain trauma isn't ruled out.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Not to be a nudge, but from BrainandSpinalCord.org:
"Paraplegia results when an injury to the spinal cord is below the first thoracic spinal nerve. This results in the loss of feeling and movement, to some degree, of the legs. Paraplegics can experience anything from impairment of leg movement to complete loss of leg movement all the way up to the chest. Paraplegics are able to move their arms and hands."
I'm interested in seeing this website, seeing as paraplegia is not the same as a TBI in any way.



King-Dye is not a paraplegic. She hit her head, not her spine.


Christopher Reeve, on the other hand, was wearing a helmet and protective vest when he damaged his spinal cord and became a quadriplegic. His helmet and vest certainly did not protect him from that.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

We take risk everytime we are near our horses.
I do not agree with the Parrillis stating that no one should ride a horse unless it is completely broke or what ever.
If a horse is breathing it can and will bite buck or kick given the right circumstances. Any equine professional that doesnt believe that should seek other employment.
I like my horses to be spirited and the moment I start to fear injury is the moment I will sell all 31 horses I own. That doesnt mean I am careless i am attuned to my surroundings and my horse.
I had a gelding rear up and fall over today. I stepped off as he fell . got back on him and rode him the mile back home. Shalom


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree db, we assume the risks. No different than climbing into a vehicle and driving down the road. It's a personal choice on how much risk you are willing to take.

To say that you shouldn't get on a horse until he is safe/broke is ridiculous! 
My good horse, he is well broke and gentle, however my latest incidents can be attributed to "accidents", not the fact of whether he is broke or not.
One wreck was stopping cows from running off and he happened to stick his front feet into a loop of cable(at a dead run) unseen by either of us under sage brush. We came to a rather sudden stop. I broke out several teeth(through my lips) and caused some scarring. Also required some corrective dental work.
I was heeling a calf to doctor and he slipped and fell on me turning my foot backwards. I didn't go to the doctor but I suspect the foot was broken given it's current shape.
Those accidents had nothing to do with how broke my horse was.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> A safety officer told me that in some instances a helmet can be a detriment. The styrofoam padding creates a ridge that runs the circumference. Altho the foam will absorb energy during a sudden stop, (hard to explain) the head stops and the neck keeps going, compounded by the thickness of the foam. This could result in a broken neck when without a helmet it may not occur. Apparently work is going on to develope a closer fitting helmet with good shock absorbancy but we may need to wait for new materials.


That to me is like saying seat belts in a car can be a detrement to driver and passenger safety because I knew a guy that died in a car wreck because the seat belt held him in place and he couldn't get out and burned. If he would have been thrown free he may have survived. Even though the odds of it saving you from injury far outweigh the odds of the previous scenario happening.

Helmets are a choice for a reasonable adult to make whether or not they want to wear one In my opinion kids should wear them and my daughter will wear hers. As for Parrelli wearing one, I don't know. I would like to think she is using her exposure to display and preach safe riding practices for novices. That being said it may be only for financial gain.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

EliRose said:


> Not to be a nudge, but from BrainandSpinalCord.org:
> "Paraplegia results when an injury to the spinal cord is below the first thoracic spinal nerve. This results in the loss of feeling and movement, to some degree, of the legs. Paraplegics can experience anything from impairment of leg movement to complete loss of leg movement all the way up to the chest. Paraplegics are able to move their arms and hands."
> I'm interested in seeing this website, seeing as paraplegia is not the same as a TBI in any way.
> 
> ...


This was my only point, A helmet saved Christopher Reeves life, it did not protect his neck. Helmets protect the skull brain injuries can still happen with a helmet they are less likely but not impossible. 
My only point on helmets, is that they can make you "*safer*" they will never make you "*safe*" if you want to be "*safe*" don't ride horses. There are thing we can do to be "*safer*" but we can't make horse back riding "*safe*". 
I had a brain injury years ago, Long story short, I pasted out fell over backwards and hit my head on a pipe and then on the ground. I was in the hospital for about a week with bleeding on he brain and brain swelling. Should I now spend my life wearing a helmet "just in case" in fall and hit my head again?


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't recall the site's name, but if you google "80 causes of paraplegia" it might turn up. I read that it's a spinal cord injury, too, but then I read the 80 causes list. 

All the disabilities that happened to Courtney, I don't want, whatever "trauma" can mean in connection to accurate use of the word, "paraplegia". That was obviously my point.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

Northern said:


> I don't recall the site's name, but if you google "80 causes of paraplegia" it might turn up. I read that it's a spinal cord injury, too, but then I read the 80 causes list.
> 
> All the disabilities that happened to Courtney, I don't want, whatever "trauma" can mean in connection to accurate use of the word, "paraplegia". That was obviously my point.


I totally understand I do not want to end up like that ether. 

But wearing a helmet will not 100% guarantee that I won't end up like that or worse. A helmet will lower the chases of that happening but it's not 100%. We as professionals and semi-professionals need to talk about safety in real terms and speaking about helmets as if they will make you 100% safe is a big mistake and can give people a false since of security that could get them into trouble.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

CowboyBob said:


> I totally understand I do not want to end up like that ether.
> 
> But wearing a helmet will not 100% guarantee that I won't end up like that or worse. A helmet will lower the chases of that happening but it's not 100%. We as professionals and semi-professionals need to talk about safety in real terms and speaking about helmets as if they will make you 100% safe is a big mistake and can give people a false since of security that could get them into trouble.


This was my point in bringing up Reeve. He was a huge safety advocate and still was injured horribly. No one could have predicted or prevented that.

By the way, is it just my area or has anyone noticed an increase in safety vests outside of cross country? I've seen a ton of jumpers buying, and all of the local tack stores are carrying more of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Here's another question: what's the list of prioritized safety gear re: helmets, neck protectors, & body protectors? Say I wear a helmet & wonder whether to protect the neck or the body, if I had to choose? Perhaps there's no way to accurately prioritize.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

Now thats! is a good question!! what would it be and where does it get rediculess? knee, elbow, rists, hips, pritty soon we are all riding in armer like knights.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

CowboyBob said:


> Now thats! is a good question!! what would it be and where does it get rediculess? knee, elbow, rists, hips, pritty soon we are all riding in armer like knights.


Agree....that's what I said before....but even jousters get hurt in full body armer!

If I was to choose a piece of equipment to protect me, since I always seem to fall directly on my arss when I fall, I would choose a butt protector. But, that will, in turn, make my butt look bigger...so that is not going to happen.

I do wear a helmet on trails....but I think it's a mental game really....idk. But, I will probably be hurt in other parts of my body if I was to fall anyway.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

*Let's RIDE!
*​


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

bsms said:


> *Let's RIDE!*​


LOL!!!....AND, some people do this to their horses too!
Wait....his head isn't covered.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ Maybe his shoes have weights, so he only falls on his feet?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I've opted to not reply for a while. But, it's Friday night and what the heck. 
The silly little helmets sold for riding seem useless. There I said it. A good helmet should protect the face and skull all of it. The brain and airways being pretty important and all. 
I personably, have been in a lot of serious high momentum car crashes. All in full face dot/ snell approved helmets. And here I am being that thorn in your side. I lived because of the safety gear. Yes. But it was safe. A skull cap of styrofoam and plastic is useless 99% of the time. I personally don't tend to fall on top of my head. And I crash/ fall a lot. 
Though if you we're to ride in a full face, crash tested, with a neck brace... I could see where a helmet would save ya. I totally agree safely is important, I think safety should be practiced. A skull cap isn't the answer. I'll shut up now and feel free to ignore this post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Phly said:


> I've opted to not reply for a while. But, it's Friday night and what the heck.
> The silly little helmets sold for riding seem useless. There I said it. A good helmet should protect the face and skull all of it. The brain and airways being pretty important and all.
> I personably, have been in a lot of serious high momentum car crashes. All in full face dot/ snell approved helmets. And here I am being that thorn in your side. I lived because of the safety gear. Yes. But it was safe. A skull cap of styrofoam and plastic is useless 99% of the time. I personally don't tend to fall on top of my head. And I crash/ fall a lot.
> Though if you we're to ride in a full face, crash tested, with a neck brace... I could see where a helmet would save ya. I totally agree safely is important, I think safety should be practiced. A skull cap isn't the answer. I'll shut up now and feel free to ignore this post.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think it could be a small safety net for few horse related injuries.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmmmm....










I'd rather be emasculated.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I did a gymkhana today...not one single adult wore a helmet...including myself. There were a couple of hothead horses there....and with the antics that they were doing....a helmet wouldn't have saved their riders. Nobody was hurt, thank goodness.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Oldhorselady said:


> I did a gymkhana today...not one single adult wore a helmet...including myself. There were a couple of hothead horses there....and with the antics that they were doing....*a helmet wouldn't have saved their riders*. Nobody was hurt, thank goodness.


This is very much like saying,* a helmet WOULD have saved their riders.*

It's all a gamble, and one of the chances is that your head, while the rest of your body remains completely unharmed, will meet with an unyielding object, and it is just for this one chance that many of us wear helmets. Silly?


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

My friend's sister died when her horse slipped at a trot. She fell onto her head and was killed instantly through brain injury. According to the inquest a helmet would have offered sufficient protection to have saved her life. She was an accomplished horsewoman. The accident was witnessed by her 15 year old sister and her father. It is something the family will never come to terms with. 

No, a helmet is not going to save your neck from damage or prevent a broken arm, etc, but it will reduce the risk of head injury and a reduction in risk is better than nothing in my book.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I have no heartburn with anyone who prefers a helmet. I use them about 95% or more myself. But folks can decide for themselves what is or is not an acceptable risk, and helmets need to be understood as one PART of a safety program.

I use an Australian style saddle because I believe it gives me some extra help if the horse hits the fan. Or when. I use wide stirrups because they make it harder for me to tilt my toes down. I wear cowboy boots because I think a good heel reduces my risk, and I like wearing cowboy boots. After a winter with very little riding, my mare is once again herd-bound, so I ride off property with another horse, or for short distances alone when someone is at home to notice if I don't come back. I don't jump because I don't need to and because it increases the danger by 10-40 fold, depending on what statistics you look at. And I wear a helmet.

I'm 55, I hurt my back over 4 years ago riding and it is still stiff, and I'm pretty risk adverse. Others can assess their own risks to their own tastes. I will never laugh at someone for wearing a helmet while riding. I'll try not to laugh if they wear one while grooming their horse. But I also will not look down or think bad thoughts about anyone refusing to wear a helmet. Heck, Ronald Reagan didn't, and he also wore those funny looking pants while riding :wink: :


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

yes, you are right...it is all a gamble, most things in life are. I made the gymkhana statement because those particular hothead horses were rearing and spining in circles. I imagined them flipping over on top of their rider where they would crush her rather than her suffer a head injury. However, there is no way to predict that....she could be crushed only, hit her head only, hurt something else only or a combination of all or nothing at all. Thank goodness everything turned out well. The youth was wearing a helmet and the mom was not. Both their horses were nuts.

When I go out on trails, or am feeling a little unsettled around the ranch or even in the arena, when learning new things or the horse is learning a new thing.....I wear my helmet. Can't predict what injury I may or may not encounter, if any....but it mentally makes me feel easier, in turn hopefully making the horse feel better too.

But, all and all, it all depends on the accident and what happens. No way to predict.

I LOVE Ronnie's funny looking pants!!!!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

This thread has gone off-topic to arguments for & against helmets, which is ok to have a bit of, but in respect to my topic, re: which it's clear by now that no info is forthcoming, I request that this thread be closed.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I do not believe the MODs will close a thread just because the OP doesnt like the twist and turns the conversation has taken.
Good topic good points and everyone is civil.
I can see no reason to close the thread and I hope the mods think the same way.

I was going to say this. If Linda Parrelli is serious about wearing a helmet then that picture of her jumping a horse without a bridle or helmet will be replaced with one of her helmeted. Shalom


----------

